# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Hoi về công suất của AC Servo 100w mitsubishi

## ktshung

Các bác cho em hỏi. em tính dùng động cơ 100w cho trục X,Z con máy khác gổ của em. Trục X hành trình 800 vitme bước 10. Trục Z hành trình 200 visme bước 10. Em dự tính gắn hai spindle 1,5kw. Vậy dùng con này có đủ tải không hả các bác, em cám ơn

----------


## Nam CNC

công suất thì rõ ràng là 100W , vậy bác muốn hỏi thêm cái gì , theo em biết con 100W AC servo có moment khoảng 0.34 N.m ( không nhớ chính xác lắm con số lẻ ) , so với mấy em step thì nó là số lẻ thôi ạ.

anpha step con mặt bích 60 dài 60 là ASM66 , có torque max ở ngưỡng 1000rpm là 1N.m đó bác , mà mấy cái mảy gỗ to to hành trình trên 600mm mà chẳng ai thích dùng vì sợ nó yếu , bác cứ tự so sánh và đưa ra lựa chọn của mình nhé.


Con AC servo 200W torque tầm 0.64N.m , 400W là 1.2N.m , ngưỡng moment này tương ứng với mấy em 3000rpm , AC servo có cái hay là nó ổn định moment trong toàn dãi tốc độ ,còn step vượt qua đỉnh moment thì tốc độ càng cao thì moment càng giảm .

Step thường thì theo kinh nghiệm của em ngưỡng 500-600rpm là ổn định moment nhất , còn step có hồi tiếp ( với anpha step ) thì khoảng 1000rpm ổn định moment , vượt quá ngưỡng này moment sụt giảm nhanh chóng theo tốc độ dẫn đến dễ mất bước với step thường và alarm ( báo lỗi ) với step có hồi tiếp.

----------

h-d, haignition

----------


## vietnamcnc

400W mới tạm ổn.

----------


## ktshung

> 400W mới tạm ổn.


Cho em hòi ngu them 1 tý, em có cái hộp số 1/15 gắn vừa em này. Nếu em dùng vítme bước 10, gắn thêm hộp số này, muốn chạy tốc độ 4000 thì motor phài quay (4000/10)x15 = 6000 vòng/phút hay  100 vòng/s. Tốc độ này liệu có khả thi không? Em cám ơn

----------


## ahdvip

> Cho em hòi ngu them 1 tý, em có cái hộp số 1/15 gắn vừa em này. Nếu em dùng vítme bước 10, gắn thêm hộp số này, muốn chạy tốc độ 4000 thì motor phài quay (4000/10)x15 = 6000 vòng/phút hay  100 vòng/s. Tốc độ này liệu có khả thi không? Em cám ơn


Tất nhiên là không ổn, servo thường tốc độ tối đa chỉ là 3000 v/phút đổ lại thôi.

----------

h-d, ktshung

----------


## Nam CNC

quy định chỉ cho động cơ 3000rpm , và drive chỉ làm việc đến đó thôi thì cách gì bắt nó chạy được 6000rpm ??? việc động cơ 3000rpm max ( đi chung với drive ) bắt nó làm việc ở ngưỡng này với chỉnh gain max nữa mà điều khiển theo vị trí chính xác là bất khả thi , kiểu điêu khắc thì em nó alarm suốt , lúc đó em nghĩ bác sẽ mơ ước về con động cơ bước truyền thống , lúc này em nó làm việc 400rpm thì là quá bình thường.

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

đa tạ các bác, em hiều rồi ạ, nói chung con 100w này cất làm kỷ niệm, tìm con 400w về dùng.  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Cái máy bé tẹo của em nó chạy được servo 100w đó cụ. Mà nó chạy vit me phi 12, bước có 5 thôi.
Chạy không sướng nên đổi qua chạy ezi với moment gấp đôi.

----------


## CKD

Công thức tính moment & torque. Mấy cụ cứ tra bảng moment của step ở dãy tốc độ cần dùng rồi từ đó quy ra công suất của step ở mức đó.

Power (kW) = Torque (N.m) x Speed (RPM) / 9.5488

Tuy nhiên do tính chất của chuyển động  là lúc tăng tốc đòi hỏi lực tác dùng lớn hơn nhiều so với chuyển động đều.

----------

h-d

----------

